

A Better Programming Language - MDMStudios
http://mdmstudios.wordpress.com/2010/08/31/a-better-programming-language/

======
zbanks
...python? Or ruby?

I disagree with his criteria, however. "An extremely good preprocessor" isn't
necessary for every compiler/interpreter. Also, OOP isn't necessarily a
requirement in modern languages -- there are other ways of doing things. (Go
isn't OOP)

(I personally think Haskell should be _the_ "better programming language," but
mostly due to religious biases)

~~~
leif
Python and ruby give you nothing in terms of direct memory manipulation. I
read this as a request for a cleaner, more beautiful C. I sort of like that
idea, but I actually think C is wonderful and it doesn't need to be cleaned up
(maybe a couple things like safe macros).

The one thing I can't fix in my head is how to do pointers and real, full-
control memory manipulation (and all the fantastic benefits associated with
that) and include closures and anonymous functions at the same time (which I
think would be the most important addition to C).

I agree with you though, that a preprocessor isn't necessary for a good
language, in fact, the only reason CPP exists is because C isn't good enough
by itself. A LISP-like macro system in C would be fantastic, but what it would
really mean and look like, I can't quite imagine.

